# Splined Carburetor Adjustment Tool



## HDRock (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like I need one for the husky 445 when I buy it
These are available at a dealer , right
Do they cost more at a dealer ? 18 bucks on ebay seems a lot for basically a screw driver


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 28, 2013)

I didn't pay anywhere near that for mine.  Unless you have a very good relationship with your dealer, you could run into some resistance as far as them selling the you the tool.


----------



## HDRock (Mar 1, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I didn't pay anywhere near that for mine. Unless you have a very good relationship with your dealer, you could run into some resistance as far as them selling the you the tool.


Really ! Soo they don't want U to adjust your own saw 

Edit I don't have any relationship with the local dealer, the one time I was there the guy at the parts counter seemed kinda like a dick


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 1, 2013)

HDRock said:


> Really ! Soo they don't want U to adjust your own saw


 The whole point of the non-standard adjustment screws is to prevent you from doing just that.

http://www.hlsproparts.com/ProductD...e&click=2139&gclid=CJeMnP_h2rUCFa9aMgod9wMAIw


----------



## HDRock (Mar 1, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> The whole point of the non-standard adjustment screws is to prevent you from doing just that.
> 
> http://www.hlsproparts.com/ProductD...e&click=2139&gclid=CJeMnP_h2rUCFa9aMgod9wMAIw


 
That figures
Thanks for the link


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 1, 2013)

HDRock said:


> That figures
> Thanks for the link


 
http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HBUS/HBUS2010/HBUS2010_530035560.pdf

To All Servicing Dealers,
It has come to our attention that certain proprietary carburetor adjustment tools are
becoming more readily available on the open market. These tools are necessary for the
proper adjustment of carburetors to ensure compliance with U.S. Environmental
Protection Agency emission regulations when service work is being performed.
US Code of Federal Regulations, Title 40: Protection of Environment
§1068.101(b) states:
(2) Defeat devices. You may not knowingly manufacture, sell, offer to sell, or
install, any part that bypasses, impairs, defeats, or disables the control of
emissions of any regulated pollutant … (EPA) may assess a civil penalty up to
$3,750 for each part in violation.
By selling the carburetor adjustment tools to consumers or making it available on the
internet, you may be viewed as selling a “Defeat device” and be subject to the above
penalties.
Please assist us to ensure these tools are only being used by your qualified staff and are
not made available for retail sale to the general public.
The part number for this tool is: 530 03 55-60 and is shown below.
Thank you for your support ensuring we are all operating in accordance with U.S
Environmental Protection Agency emission regulations.
Anthony Marchese
Vice President Part Sales and Service


----------



## HDRock (Mar 1, 2013)

Well $8.99 + 9.70 shipping =18.69


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 1, 2013)

HDRock said:


> Well $8.99 + 9.70 shipping =18.69


 
I selected "First class package" for the shipping method. $2. Total was less than $12.


----------



## HDRock (Mar 1, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> To All Servicing Dealers,
> It has come to our attention that certain proprietary carburetor adjustment tools are
> becoming more readily available on the open market. These tools are necessary for the
> proper adjustment of carburetors to ensure compliance with U.S. Environmental
> ...


 '
Well , like I said that figures more government crap,  U could always cut in a slot and use a screw driver, but I'll pay and get the right tool for the job


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 1, 2013)

HDRock said:


> '
> Well , like I said that figures more government crap, U could always cut in a slot and use a screw driver, but I'll pay and get the right tool for the job


 
Actually, it's a great setup.  Much nicer than a slotted screwdriver setup.  Wouldn't mind seeing it universally.  Minus the sales restrictions on the tools of course.


----------



## HDRock (Mar 1, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I selected "First class package" for the shipping method. $2. Total was less than $12.


 
Dhoo  I guess I'm blind, I will go clean off my bifocals


----------



## HDRock (Mar 1, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Actually, it's a great setup. Much nicer than a slotted screwdriver setup. Wouldn't mind seeing it universally. Minus the sales restrictions on the tools of course.


Ya kinda like using  torx screws with an air motor  , it would stay on the thing instead of jumping off


----------



## HDRock (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok , I ordered the tool now I just have to buy the saw


----------



## deranged (Mar 1, 2013)

HDRock said:


> Ok , I ordered the tool now I just have to buy the saw


 
Can you cancel your order?  I have the tool sitting around from my 445 that I will likely never use again, couple bucks for shipping and its all yours.


----------



## Jags (Mar 1, 2013)

HDRock said:


> Ok , I ordered the tool now I just have to buy the saw


 
Criminal.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 1, 2013)

That is a crock (the restriction on tools).  Because as anyone who owns one of these two-cycle motors knows full well that it will need tuned from time to time.  And for those that don't feel like getting butt-banged at a shop for something you can do in minutes if you have the know how, that is just BS.....

I bought several tools for adjusting these modern carbs (weedeaters, chainsaws, demo saws, pump motors, etc), an I think it was a wise investment.  I've adjusted several weedeaters all over the neighborhood (some people were going to throw them out, when all they needed was tuned up!!)......

Ok, rant over......


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 1, 2013)

on the opposite side of the coin from mr. overkill is my dad...he should not have any tool with that type of authority...he can make a brand new appliance/tool not work by "tuning it up". I think making the tools challenging to get makes it so only those who are seriously interested (possibly capable) will venture the path. you need something to deter the timid.


----------



## Jags (Mar 1, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> I think making the tools challenging to get makes it so only those who are seriously interested (possibly capable) will venture the path.


 
That is why I bought the Swiss Army knife of tools...the swiss army knife.  Tooth pick anyone?  I share.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 1, 2013)

No home shop that works on small carburetors should be without these tools.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Drill-Bit-C..._Automotive_Tools&hash=item3f22857ebb&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Carb-Jet-Ad...S_Outdoor_Power_Equipment&hash=item2a29ed905d

That micro drill set saved my ass on the downdraft carb on my old Sears tractor........thing wouldn' run for chit and it turned out to be a varnished-shut inlet port......

The kit with the different carb adjustment tools is a must-have for me soon (right now I only have the single "d" and the spline drivers) as I plan on doing some chainsaw maintenance for others down the road.....


----------



## Nixon (Mar 1, 2013)

Being able to adjust the needles on a saw is a must . They are very sensitive to changes in air density . A saw set to the EPA settings ( close to too lean ) by the saw shop in the summer , is going to be close to running in melt down mode if run on a cold winter day . JMHO .


----------



## HDRock (Mar 1, 2013)

deranged said:


> Can you cancel your order? I have the tool sitting around from my 445 that I will likely never use again, couple bucks for shipping and its all yours.


Dang !   No  This order has already shipped or has reached the final stages of processing. Therefore this order is no longer editable.

 Thanks for the offer 


Jags said:


> Criminal.


 
Now that I have posted this on here I'm waiting for the FBI to come n get me 

_*I ran across some alternatives , a rubber hose that will fit tight, a small copper tube heated up n pressed on will conform to the shape of the screw head*_


----------



## ScotO (Mar 1, 2013)

HDRock said:


> _*I ran across some alternatives , a rubber hose that will fit tight, a small copper tube heated up n pressed on will conform to the shape of the screw head*_


Aaahhhh, the world famous Wredneck Wrench......

I've made many variations of that tool myself out of copper tubing.   And the rubber tubing?  My one 015 that I bought off of ebay years ago had a rubber tube for a choke knob on it when I first got it.  The kicker was IT WORKED!


----------



## HDRock (Mar 1, 2013)

Nixon said:


> Being able to adjust the needles on a saw is a must . They are very sensitive to changes in air density . A saw set to the EPA settings ( close to too lean ) by the saw shop in the summer , is going to be close to running in melt down mode if run on a cold winter day . JMHO .


 
Ya ,some people say the 445 comes running lean out of the box , and the saw is a referb so probably will need adjusting as soon as I get it.


----------

